# Craftsman Model 944 520651



## Rodney Felker (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi, would anyone know where I can find an exploded parts view for Craftsman Model 944.520651? Looking for the part number for the left handle bar control link assembly, the steel rod that goes into the gear housing broke so I can no longer engage the wheels.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rodney

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow..almost two years old.
I dont think Rodney will ever see his post. 


Thanks for trying to get these moderated posts fixed!
There are more than I thought..


Scot


----------

